# 100% recovered



## perd

I was feeling much better few months ago but I did not want to come and post that iam 90% cured because
I used to be annoyed when I see a topic that a person is cured then when I read the post they say they are
ALMOST cured. FUCK THIS!

Iam 22 years old from lebanon. My depersonalization started last year in April. I am not sure if it was the cannabis that triggered it or a
"benzexol" pill which i took by mistake. Since then, I had the most severe symptoms anybody could imagine.
I was sooooooo sure that what I am having is permanent.

I am going to state some of the symptoms I had which I can remember now on the top of my mind:
depression, anxiety, agoraphobia, panic, dizziness, zoned out, time coordination, memory, insomnia,
fatigue, cognitive dysfunction, lethargy, drowsiness, numb, pins and needles, sick, bad tripping, visual
blurriness, can't recognize myself or others or the external world, lights annoy me, feeling like iam in 
a bubble.......and 1232132 more symptoms.

They started fading little by little. recovery was very very very slow to the extent that I did not know that
Iam feeling better until I notice that symptom X is gone then symptom Y is gone.

Now I am back to normal








Reality

tips:

"insanity is when you do the same things over and over again and expect different results"
force yourself to go out, engage in life.

exercise

do things that make u laugh and happy which release good chemicals in your brain. like comedy series....etc.

avoid cannabis and all drugs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! many of the posts i read of people who got cured and years
later they smoke cannabis 1 time and they relapseeee.


----------



## ConquerYourFear

Congratulations man, this is very inspiring to read!


----------



## Deleted Account

I'm glad your almost 100 percent cured, awesome! This gives me hope. Good post


----------



## orca

perdurabo said:


> "insanity is when you do the same things over and over again and expect different results"
> force yourself to go out, engage in life..


----------



## kate_edwin

Yes for god sake stay away from the damn drugs


----------



## katiej

Did u suffer from existential thoughts ? Like why am I me or how is the world here or nothing makes sense etc


----------



## DP boy

katie u just have to learn to accept those thoughts and donjt be afraid of them the less time you give them the less they will appear


----------



## katiej

is it dp though? it feels like i just forgot how to live


----------



## Kyle_

well done, hope you stay DP free









like reading threads like this, little bit off hope


----------



## sb87

perd said:


> Iam feeling better until I notice that symptom X is gone then symptom Y is gone.


that is exactly how it's happening for me. i've been dealing with dp/dr for 4 months now, and things that used to really bother me no longer do, and i'm like whoa this feeling is gone, but the new ones are scary but it's like i'm literally being reborn and re-learning how to be a person. it is definitely possible to fully recover! NO DOUBT about it. be positive and go with the flow even when it seems impossible and pointless.


----------



## Morgane.N

CONGRATS  <3 !!!

HAVE AN HAPPY LIFE  <3 !!!


----------



## heartless

great post!

that's how it works- guaranteed by my psychiatrist: every day you will have LITTLE improvement. don't be obsessed by how you feel and don't ask yourself every second 
if you are back to normal yet. just notice little improvement day by day. every time each symptom will reduce until it's gone: auto-pilot, numbness, sore-throat, etc...
white lights tend to drive me crazy too.

you will recover, but GRADUALLY.

study, be involved in life. i also recommend doing charity work.


----------



## Morgane.N

It is guaranteed by my psychiatrist too and I am almost 100 % recovered  !

So happy !


----------



## chelsy010

Thanks for sharing. My syptoms are also leaving on by one and I thought that maybe I should start doing something different to heal all at once. But knowing that you got fully healed that way gives me much hope to continue doing what I'm doing.


----------



## lilyruby

Congratulations  Very encouraging to read stories like this


----------



## perd

I am still recovered and better then ever


----------



## Maher AlKhalil

Good luck bro !!!


----------



## ginni

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------



## perd

Updates: I just thought of coming back to this post after all those years to inform you that I am still recovered from dp.


----------

